# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  قضم الاظافر

## lovely_fatma

انا  بصراحه مش عارفه يا دكتور هل دا مرض نفسى ولا لأ ؟؟

انا من النوع اللى بياكل فى ضوافره و دى عملالى مشكله فى البيت  :No:  

فى حاجه تانيه :


انا مش لاقيه اى دوافع لاى شئ عندى و كسلانه جدا فهل دا مرض نفسى ؟؟ و ازاى احله ؟

 ::'(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## د.عادل

> انا  بصراحه مش عارفه يا دكتور هل دا مرض نفسى ولا لأ ؟؟
> 
> انا من النوع اللى بياكل فى ضوافره و دى عملالى مشكله فى البيت  
> 
> فى حاجه تانيه :
> 
> 
> انا مش لاقيه اى دوافع لاى شئ عندى و كسلانه جدا فهل دا مرض نفسى ؟؟ و ازاى احله ؟


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> انا من النوع اللى بياكل فى ضوافره و دى عملالى مشكله فى البيت


قضم الاظافر تعتبر عادة سيئة مكتسبة منذ الصغر في معظم الحالات ، ومن هذه العادات ايضاً: نتف شعر الرأس ـ عض الشفاه ـ هز الرجل عند الجلوس.
وقضم الاظافر يضر بالظفر ويغير شكله ويقلصة للنصف او الربع ويكاد يختفي نهائي مع تقدم الحالة، ويعرف الشخص من اظافره انه معتاد على قضم اظافره، وللاسف لا يعود الظفر لحالته الطبيعية بعد التوقف مما يسبب الإحراج والخجل، ويتلاشى مع التخلص من هذه العادة.
وللتخلص من هذه العادة لابد اولاً معرفة المسببات ، لذا استعيني بتدوين الاتي:
1. هل قضم الاظافر لا شعوري؟
2. هل يصاحبها اي عادات اخرى من المذكورة؟
3. متى يزداد قضمها؟ (اثناء التفكير ـ القلق ـ الخوف ـ مشاهدة التلفاز ـ المذاكرة).
4. هل يتم القضم امام الاخرين؟
5. منذ متى بدأت؟
بعد الإجابة على هذه الاسئلة ابدئي بمعرفة الاوقات والاسباب كي تبدئي في طريقة التخلص.
وسيتطلب الامر منك قوة عزيمة وإرادة قوية واصرار على ترك هذا السلوك وعدم العودة اليه بكل قناعة وحزم.
عند تعرضك للموقف او الوقت الذي تقضمين فيه اظافرك عليكي بتذكر قرارك وفرد اصابعك وشدهم بقوة وكأنك ستعاقبيهم، حتى ان كنتي قد بدئتي بلا شعور في قضمهم، ارجعي يدك فوراً، ان كنتي في حالة الجلوس ضعي يدكي على ركبتيكي، وفي حالة الوقوف ضعي يدكي جانباً مع استمرار شد الاصابع وارخائهم، وتغيير الشد الارخاء الى قبض اليد (إغلاقها) وفتحها، مع التنفس بعمق وكرري في نفسك لن اعود سأنجح الصبع الذي سيصل لفمي سأحرقه لن اعود سأنجح ان شاء الله.
في البداية وخاصة اول خمسة ايام سيكون الامر صعب، وبعدها سيكون الامر طبيعي جداً، وتقل فيها عدد مرات المحاولات.
يمكنك الاستعانة ايضاً باللب او مضغ العلكة اثناء الفترة التي تكنتي تقضمين فيها.
ابدئي فوراً وان شاء الله ستوفقي وفي انتظار النتيجة.




> انا مش لاقيه اى دوافع لاى شئ عندى و كسلانه جدا فهل دا مرض نفسى ؟؟ و ازاى احله ؟


الاحباط والكسل له اسباب ومراحل كثيرة، ويختلف باختلاف الحالة المزاجية والنفسية للفرد، واتمنى ان يكون بسبب مرض نفسي، وكيفية التخلص من هذه الحالات هي الإعتناء بالتغذية السليمة بالإكثار من اكل الخضروات والفواكة، ممارسة الرياضة، اشغال وقت الفراغ بالهوايات كالقرأة او الرسم الخ.. قرأة القرآن الكريم والمحافظة على الصلاة في اوقاتها، تنظيم ساعات اليوم بقدر الامكان.

تحياتي للجميع.

----------

